# veet.



## LukeCrossan

just went and bought some of the sensitive stuff as ive read anything other than that is a burner!

it says dont use on any other places than armpits legs etc but i wana do basically everywhere like my chest and that.

does everyone just not listen to the back of the battle and slap it on anyway?

thanks

Luke


----------



## solidcecil

i use veet on my chest,pubes, balls and sometimes **** (when its needed) and its all fine mate.

dont use the scrapper that comes with it, best off putting it on by hand quite thick wait 10mins then scrub it off with a flanel.


----------



## LukeCrossan

solidcecil said:


> i use veet on my chest,pubes, balls and sometimes **** (when its needed) and its all fine mate.
> 
> dont use the scrapper that comes with it, best off putting it on by hand quite thick wait 10mins then scrub it off with a flanel.


ahh thats alright then mate, just didnt want to not listen then pay for it!

cheers for that mate!


----------



## Greyphantom

I second SC's comment... but it can be a bit of a burner on the sack if you have had a scratch just before...


----------



## Ser

If you have sensitive skin i probably wouldn't........rashed @rsehole would be a tad uncomfy.....and obvious(hehehe you try walking normal with a burnt asshole or ballsack)


----------



## bigmitch69

solidcecil said:


> i use veet on my chest,pubes, balls and sometimes **** (when its needed) and its all fine mate.
> 
> dont use the scrapper that comes with it, best off putting it on by hand quite thick wait 10mins then scrub it off with a flanel.


Yeah a flannel works alot btter than that scraper thing. I have only used it on chest/belly, back and top of arms/ shoulders. I find it feels weird wearing a t-shirt afterwards, anyone else get this?

Havent used it on pubes but had a friend wo used it on balls and crack, he walked funny for a few days after ha ha!


----------



## Ser

Ok, this should go in the 'tell us something embarrassing' thread...i used the sensitive one down there....i burnt a lip...it hurt like hell everytime i sat down, had to wear loose clothing......and sex was just too sore for a few daysmg:


----------



## LukeCrossan

cheers for thecomments people!

i did it..

no itching which was good

used a flannel, needs another go overr as quite stubbly

glad i didnt read thepainful ones before i did it lol..

thanks again guys


----------



## Greyphantom

Mrs Weeman said:


> Ok, this should go in the 'tell us something embarrassing' thread...i used the sensitive one down there....i burnt a lip...it hurt like hell everytime i sat down, had to wear loose clothing......and sex was just too sore for a few daysmg:


OUCH... that made me wince... my sack got a little bit burnt as just before I did it I had that manly scratch thats normally reserved for mornings...  it did sting a little and had me walking a bit weird for a few hours but soon sorted itself out...


----------



## Mav

Used some of this on my stomach (tramline from pubes to bell button) and pubes yesterday and although the majority of the hair has gone I feel like I've got a hedgehog stuffed down my trousers. Anyone got any advice how I can get rid of my trouser whiskers befor it drives me insane?

Cheers

Mav


----------



## bravo9

Mav said:


> Used some of this on my stomach (tramline from pubes to bell button) and pubes yesterday and although the majority of the hair has gone I feel like I've got a hedgehog stuffed down my trousers. Anyone got any advice how I can get rid of my trouser whiskers befor it drives me insane?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mav


if you have some hair clippers just put it onto a grade 3 or however short or long you want the trouser whiskers and trim away


----------



## Ser

Mav said:


> Used some of this on my stomach (tramline from pubes to bell button) and pubes yesterday and although the majority of the hair has gone I feel like I've got a hedgehog stuffed down my trousers. Anyone got any advice how I can get rid of my trouser whiskers befor it drives me insane?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mav


There is nothing you can do to solve it instantly,Veet only burns through the hair, meaning that it is only 'cutting' the hair at the surface, you could let it grow back a few mm then wax it off, will leave it smoother for longer......or you could shave it, but that will only take a day to land you right back to the velcro strip your feeling atm.....IMO go for the waxing, its not an overly sensitive area......go to a salon to have it done..... 

You could buy an epilator(but my only experience with those was painful)


----------



## bravo9

If i had the money i would definatley get laser hair removal,, will do one day,


----------



## Compton

Epliator hurts. More than waxing in my opinion. Stick with clippers, Veet and shave if you must.

I always use Savlon after. Prevents spots and ugly rashes on those sensitive areas.


----------



## Compton

bravo9 said:


> If i had the money i would definatley get laser hair removal,, will do one day,


Me too


----------



## tullybow

bravo9 said:


> If i had the money i would definatley get laser hair removal,, will do one day,


...is this premanent then bravo9? Remember seeing it on some tv programme a while back, but was led to believe that the hair removal technology that is currently available was only a semi-temporary measure?!


----------



## Imy79

Interesting, I have never used veet other then for lower back....

From personal experience it probably is used in larger skin areas


----------

